

HackerNews OnePage Safari Extension - libin
http://blog.libinpan.com/2010/06/hackernews-safari/

======
libin
Believe this is what you are waiting for, just like myself!

You can get it directly from:

[http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerN...](http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerNews.safariextz)

Hope you will like it. Thanks!

------
natemartin
Looks pretty cool. After installing it, how do I enable the onepage mode?

~~~
natemartin
Nevermind, it started working on its own after a while.

